

Meet Thomas Drake, Senior NSA Executive, whistleblower - teawithcarl
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/11/us-usa-security-nsa-drake-idUSBRE95A12X20130611

======
makepanic
Thomas Drake, William Binney and Jesselyn Radack gave a talk about "Enemies of
the State: What Happens When Telling the Truth about Secret US Government
Power Becomes a Crime" at the 29c3 last year:

[http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2012/29c3-5338-en-
enemie...](http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2012/29c3-5338-en-
enemies_of_the_state_h264.html)

~~~
krenoten
Does anyone know if the CCC made the code Binney gave them available?

Also, William Binney gave a keynote talk at HOPE 9 that talks about this:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqN59beaFMI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqN59beaFMI)

------
kespindler
This title is rather misleading. Throw a 'former' (senior nsa exec) in
there...

------
boothead
"I wouldn't want any American to go through it".

Indeed, Americans should be shielded from any unpleasantness. Fine for
everyone else though...

------
officemonkey
He now works at the Apple Genius bar?

